# North Myrtle beach surf report/species identification



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Hit the surf this morning in front of crescent shore condos Defintely an action packed morning. Would anyone care to identify? Size limits? How are they as table fare?


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

The 1st is a TS fish can be a bit stringy, the 2nd is a Mask fish can be a bit rubbery. Saw a man hook a green TS fish Sunday at the MBSP true story wish I had taken a photo.

Did you have any other luck on that end of the beach? I had no luck at the MBSP, just one shark... i hate sharks.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Nope no luck at all. Lots of baitfish coming into the surf though. Ive been watching some folks fish from the balcony. Havent seen them catch anything either except for Saturday. On saturday we had a guy catching pompano from the surf and there were some bluefish caught. 

One a side note they cleared the beach in front of the condo a little while ago because of sharks crushing a school of fish close to the beach. The surf is really calm right now but you cant do anything for the amount of tourists here.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Or it was dolphins......


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

ROWDY ROD said:


> The 1st is a TS fish can be a bit stringy, the 2nd is a Mask fish can be a bit rubbery. Saw a man hook a green TS fish Sunday at the MBSP true story wish I had taken a photo.
> 
> Did you have any other luck on that end of the beach? I had no luck at the MBSP, just one shark... i hate sharks.


Are you fishing the pier or surf? Im driving down to murrels inlet tomorrow to fish the jetty i think.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Both Pier and surf, good luck at the jetty. Some of the reports say the jetties are doing ok. I just hate that walk at the HBSP if that's the jetty your fishing. Not getting any younger.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Seems we have a storm moving in with warnings out for tomorrow so i may put it off to wednesday. I will do a full report if i do. I completed a 24hr walk at the tune of 43 miles a month or so ago. The walk should be ok. Its the lugging the gear that worries me lol


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

my great lesson was the first time i walked to the jetty......
I travel light now.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

hopm said:


> my great lesson was the first time i walked to the jetty......
> I travel light now.


My metanoia moment was when I caught nearly 30 Lbs of sea trout and had to carry them back in a bucket by hand. HECK NO! I am NEVER doing that again....got a big beach cart to fix that problem!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

jhammon30 said:


> Hit the surf this morning in front of crescent shore condos Defintely an action packed morning. Would anyone care to identify? Size limits? How are they as table fare?
> View attachment 40993
> View attachment 41001


My brother and his buddy were high on acid one night fishing on a small pier in Virginia years ago sharing a bottle of Jack Daniels with the cats beside them when one of the other dudes snagged a small stereo speaker...fishing was slow so all excited that he had hooked into something of decent size and hauled it up on the planks to much laughter and friendly ball busting. Now you just got to catch the stereo....hahaha. Sometimes it's just humerous.....especially when you dropped acid a few hours earlier.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Well i decided to hit the surf this evening. Ive got small croaker keeping me entertained. Some very energetic children decided to catch me a few dozen
minnows from the surf and another fella pointed out the gold mine of sand fleas right in front of my sand spike. Im set on bait anyways. Giving it another go in the morning.
View attachment 41057


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

jhammon30 said:


> Well i decided to hit the surf this evening. Ive got small croaker keeping me entertained. Some very energetic children decided to catch me a few dozen
> minnows from the surf and another fella pointed out the gold mine of sand fleas right in front of my sand spike. Im set on bait anyways. Giving it another go in the morning.
> View attachment 41057


There's an issue with pictures on this website right now. In order to get your picture to work you have to use the "go advanced" radio button on the bottom right and then manage your attachments.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Just some little croakers. If they are caught tonight they will end up as cut bait.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

jhammon30 said:


> Just some little croakers. If they are caught tonight they will end up as cut bait.


small croakers make great live bait for big flounder and trout. If you get some that are in the 4" or less range...use them live!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

ROWDY ROD said:


> The 1st is a TS fish can be a bit stringy, the 2nd is a Mask fish can be a bit rubbery.


You just need to bleed em out and cook em for longer



> i hate sharks.


Come on, no one hates sharks!


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

ChefRobb said:


> small croakers make great live bait for big flounder and trout. If you get some that are in the 4" or less range...use them live!


Thought about that but i thought i may end up hooking one of those toothy critters that horry county loathes so much.....


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

jhammon30 said:


> Thought about that but i thought i may end up hooking one of those toothy critters that horry county loathes so much.....


Horry County doesn't hate them as much as The Shark Fighter does! Anyway....if you get a shark just turn it loose and tell everyone you're fishing for big flounder!


----------

